# Lung Consolidation



## kolossos (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been told to use 793.1 for lung consolidation but in the ICD-9 book there is a listing for consolidated lung-which says see pneumonia,lobar. Which code should be used?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 25, 2010)

We use 518.89


----------



## gost (Jun 28, 2010)

I would go with 481


----------



## debbieaptl (Jan 31, 2012)

*consolidation in lung*

I use 486


----------



## jgf-CPC (Feb 1, 2012)

Please note the 793.1 is an outdated code. The new codes are 5 digits with 793.11 being a solitary lung nodule and 793.19 unspec lung findings.


----------

